# Walking with pets? Take care! processionary caterpillars



## neilmac

A timely reminder about processional caterpillars.

We have very few pests in the countryside around us but at this time of year (January, February and March) in southern France and in Spain these critters develop and move around in their characteristic single file processions. A clue to their presence will be the candy floss like nests in pine trees.










A young caterpillar ready to leave its nest

*Under no circumstances should their nests or processional marches be disturbed!*










Daytime marching to find food

These caterpillars have brittle highly toxic spines which break on contact and will promote severe allergic reactions if touched or ingested - Don't let your dog go sniffing around them!










Poisonous spines

They can also be very dangerous to humans, especially those with allergy or respiratory conditions. Processionary caterpillars are well documented on the internet but it does no harm to spread the word and awareness of them. Please pass the word around and let others know about them through other relevant forums etc.










An old nest


----------



## nigele2

neilmac post of the year for me  No seriously just excellent


----------



## Alcalaina

Aren't you supposed to report nests to the authorities so they can zap them?


----------



## mrypg9

Thankyou. We are very aware of this danger and want to protect Our Little Azor so your photos will be very helpful.


----------



## owdoggy

Excellent post!:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:



Doggy


----------



## macdonner

Great post and photos, thanks for the info - are these caterpillars found all over the country or just in certain areas? (I'm guessing the answer is wherever there is a pine tree?????)


----------



## jimenato

Bu88er!! My favourite dog walking area is a pine forest - I'm sure that's where they're found.


----------



## DunWorkin

This seems like a very good candidate for a sticky. 

A lot of people here are not aware of these caterpillars and how nasty they can be.


----------



## xabiaxica

DunWorkin said:


> This seems like a very good candidate for a sticky.
> 
> A lot of people here are not aware of these caterpillars and how nasty they can be.


I was just thinking that myself


I'll 'stick' it til the end of March


----------



## ajacko

*good advice*

Thanks for this thread. I've seen these a LOT at the Montgo - I've been aware of the dangers but you've really got to keep your dog on a lead during the relevant months of the year as one sniff and it could be deadly!


----------



## Alcalaina

jimenato said:


> Bu88er!! My favourite dog walking area is a pine forest - I'm sure that's where they're found.


Yes - they live in pine woods but also urbanisations and golf courses where pines have been planted.

There's another very good article here:
The pine processionary caterpillar and its life cycle

"If you are aware of the presence of processionary caterpillars in your area then contact your local town hall and ask them what their policy is for control and eradication. In large forests this is a complicated problem to solve but in individual and small plantations on urbanisations or in towns there should be an eradication system in place. If not, ask why not."


----------



## casa99

Alcalaina said:


> Yes - they live in pine woods but also urbanisations and golf courses where pines have been planted.
> 
> There's another very good article here:
> The pine processionary caterpillar and its life cycle
> 
> "If you are aware of the presence of processionary caterpillars in your area then contact your local town hall and ask them what their policy is for control and eradication. In large forests this is a complicated problem to solve but in individual and small plantations on urbanisations or in towns there should be an eradication system in place. If not, ask why not."


We had five nests in our garden two years ago in two pine trees , the local farmer said before they hatch out to destroy the nests by burning them, have to say they have not re-appeared since.


----------



## neilmac

*Thanks*

I'm glad the thread is of interest 

Although I have mainly mentioned the danger to animals, humans need to be very careful too - I came across the following information which sums up the situation for all...

"_For pets, dogs and cats, the problem is that the caterpillars have a bittersweet smell and taste, and both dogs and cats will try to eat them. The results are almost certainly fatal, as little as three or four will kill a medium sized dog, and one may produce death in a cat. The reaction to the poison also causes necrosis of the tongue, and by the time the owner notices the problem, it is usually too late for veterinary treatment to do much except ease suffering. 

In adults these hairs will cause severe skin irritations, and occasionally anaphylactic shock, closure of airways leading to death, and obviously requiring immediate medical treatment. In children, (who are more inquisitive about the processions and may handle the caterpillars then transfer the fingers and hairs to the mouth etc) the effects can be more immediately severe and will almost always require immediate professional medical aid. Similarly, older people with less resistance can also be quickly affected. Golfers, tennis players, footballers and bowlers (petanque and boules) should be careful NOT to handle a ball that has gone through a procession, golfers should check local rules, some courses permit substitutions. Golf, Tennis, boules and Footballs should be cleaned with disposable cloths which should then be burned as a means of disposal._"

So.... be careful out there


----------



## isaactabor

I was not aware of this. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## andmac

Hi there,

Thanks for the info and the photos. We found at least six of these nests in our pine tree. We originally thought the birds in there (I have to park below the tree so I know there's lots of birds) had used sheep or goat fleece as a nest.
It's not wool, it's these little things.
Having a 2 year old and having just moved here, we will speak to the neighbours now about getting rid of these before their processions begin!


----------



## thrax

The outlaws had some of these last year and had to have them removed by a junta appointed company. They are very dangerous - almost as dangerous as a conga at a New Year's Eve party... and I should know, I was involved with a conga once. Very nearly killed me.


----------



## andmac

casa99 said:


> We had five nests in our garden two years ago in two pine trees , the local farmer said before they hatch out to destroy the nests by burning them, have to say they have not re-appeared since.


Our neighbour suggested this too. So we have spent all afternoon doing the fire thing in an extreme way.

I had fired up the barbecue for lunch, so after lunch Antonio suggested putting the nests on the fire to kill the caterpillars before they hatched.

He then proceeded to cut the whole tree down, top first. There are a dozen or so nests, all of which were incinerated. However, the damage to the tree was incredible. Whole branches were black and dead.

So tomorrow I have a whole tree to cut up, by hand into firewood. A healthy way to spend the day. It was a massive tree. It should last us a few months!


----------



## horses

We have lots round us, on our land we burn them when they are hibernating


----------



## Val43

Unreal ...these are exactly what we had on our trees, I'd never seen them before..when my daughter said we had a worm nest in the tree I thought she was joking!! 
Does any body know what these things are called and where they come from and why !!
I'll try and upload my pictures, we cut out the branches and burnt the lot !! Not very environmentally sound but it did the trick!


----------



## xabiaxica

Val43 said:


> Unreal ...these are exactly what we had on our trees, I'd never seen them before..when my daughter said we had a worm nest in the tree I thought she was joking!!
> Does any body know what these things are called and where they come from and why !!
> I'll try and upload my pictures, we cut out the branches and burnt the lot !! Not very environmentally sound but it did the trick!


they are called processionary caterpillars in english - or I believe _orugas de la procesionaria_ or _Procesionaria del pino_, which is more what they do


----------



## inysteve

neilmac said:


> A timely reminder about processional caterpillars.
> 
> We have very few pests in the countryside around us but at this time of year (January, February and March) in southern France and in Spain these critters develop and move around in their characteristic single file processions. A clue to their presence will be the candy floss like nests in pine trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young caterpillar ready to leave its nest
> 
> *Under no circumstances should their nests or processional marches be disturbed!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daytime marching to find food
> 
> These caterpillars have brittle highly toxic spines which break on contact and will promote severe allergic reactions if touched or ingested - Don't let your dog go sniffing around them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poisonous spines
> 
> They can also be very dangerous to humans, especially those with allergy or respiratory conditions. Processionary caterpillars are well documented on the internet but it does no harm to spread the word and awareness of them. Please pass the word around and let others know about them through other relevant forums etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old nest


My parents lost a dog in France some years ago after he was bitten by these


----------



## Val43

xabiachica said:


> they are called processionary caterpillars in english - or I believe _orugas de la procesionaria_ or _Procesionaria del pino_, which is more what they do


Thanks. I'm an info buff ....I need to look them up on Google right now!!


----------



## andmac

They're on the move here. Despite cutting the tree down and destroying the nests, whilst cutting up the wood this afternoon, I found five of them crawling along a trunk.
So I lit the barbecue, used twigs to transport them and incinerated them.

If you use a long twig which has sap coming out of it, they seem to have no objection to climbing on, a quick few paces and throw it in the fire!

There are still more roaming around so will get them tomorrow once all the ash from today has been dealt with!

I showed the neighbours the caterpillars and they freaked a little. We were told "Foc foc" -which is Valenciano for fire, not what you might think their reaction was!


----------



## JLD

Great thread. Interesting and informative. Thanks for the heads up. It makes me wonder is there anything else we should look out for? I was watching a TV program made in mallorca called Mad Dogs and they showed what looked like a scorpion!!! does mallorca have scorpions and are they deadly?


----------



## xabiaxica

JLD said:


> Great thread. Interesting and informative. Thanks for the heads up. It makes me wonder is there anything else we should look out for? I was watching a TV program made in mallorca called Mad Dogs and they showed what looked like a scorpion!!! does mallorca have scorpions and are they deadly?


apparently so


Dangerous animals in Spain


----------



## littleredrooster

andmac said:


> They're on the move here. Despite cutting the tree down and destroying the nests, whilst cutting up the wood this afternoon, I found five of them crawling along a trunk.
> So I lit the barbecue, used twigs to transport them and incinerated them.
> 
> If you use a long twig which has sap coming out of it, they seem to have no objection to climbing on, a quick few paces and throw it in the fire!
> 
> There are still more roaming around so will get them tomorrow once all the ash from today has been dealt with!
> 
> I showed the neighbours the caterpillars and they freaked a little. We were told "Foc foc" -which is Valenciano for fire, not what you might think their reaction was!


Be very wary of disturbing or moving them around, because the millions of fine follicles easily become airborne and can end up anywhere.

You have the right idea chopping down the tree.
No tree, no caterpillars next year.
I have wiped out virtually all the pine population within a few hundred metres,so no nesting sight for the moths.
The moths may travel up to half a mile or so looking for nesting sites in pine trees, but the caterpillars which do the damage rarely venture very far from the tree.


----------



## R666

Thank you....


who need National Geography channel


----------



## heidibingham

just a bit of advice if your dog does touch one or pick one up in its mouth youve got around 20 minutes to get it to the vet but if you carrya pack of regular anti histamines with you when you're out walking your dog and the dog does touch one quickly put an anti histamine down its throat which can either sort the problem full stop or will give you more time to get to the vet. I also had a friend who tried to brush (using a regular long handled broom) these caterpillars away and they shoot their poisonous hairs out whch went all over his legs and arms. He developed a serious allergic reaction and ended up in hospital for 3 days. We live right next door to a pine forest and although the council do remove the nests from public areas (play areas, parks and bbq) they do not move them form regular forests. My husband does each year howver climb the trees in a bee keepers suit, puts a thich bag over the nest a cuts the branch therefore removing the nest.


----------



## littleredrooster

I've been waging war on the little blighters and the trees they nest in for quite a few years now.
I was under the impression they cold hatch out and nest in virtually any pine trees, yet despite the fact that they have been prevalent in the area there have been two groups of pines in which they have never ever hatched or at least never got to the nesting stage.
Over the years they have nested in various pines from half a metre to twenty metre plus high, in exactly the same area.
Since I put all of those out of commision, they still have not resorted to using or possibly more accurately being able to hatch in the other two groups I mention.
I've not seen anything to explain this on various sites I've searched,but can only presume that the reason is because they are a different type of pine.
They look almost identical to the others, but I have noticed a slight difference in the length of the needles.
Wonder if anyone can shed further light on the mystery?


----------



## andmac

I have researched these things out of curiosity. I found an old French book from 1912 about them!

Basically they are quite particular about which pines they infest and the moth is rubbish at flying. If the branches of the tree are above about 10 feet or so, the moth cannot get onto it.

When the eggs are hatched, the caterpillars instinctively move up to higher branches to build their nests. Always on the same tree as they hatched on.

I will try to dig out the book and mention it!


----------



## PokAlice

I appreciate the problem and it's potential dangers, but it seems a real shame to be cutting down adult trees, especially considering the impact that has on the environment. Also, at least where I live, pine trees are a protected species so you're not allowed to just cut them down (I thought that this was the case elsewhere in Spain too). Here the local government treats the problem before the caterpillars have time to nest (I believe they spray diesel or something similar). 

Having spoken to locals - it certain seems possible to treat the problem with fumigation ( treating it before the nests have time to form).


----------



## littleredrooster

andmac said:


> I have researched these things out of curiosity. I found an old French book from 1912 about them!
> 
> Basically they are quite particular about which pines they infest and the moth is rubbish at flying. If the branches of the tree are above about 10 feet or so, the moth cannot get onto it.
> 
> When the eggs are hatched, the caterpillars instinctively move up to higher branches to build their nests. Always on the same tree as they hatched on.
> 
> I will try to dig out the book and mention it!


Interesting.
I've just done a little research myself and come up with quite a variety of theories, ranging from all pine needles being edible, to all pine needles being poisonous, which incidently is the opinion of my local vet.
However what is clear is that the needles from different species vary quite a lot regarding what chemicals they contain,some of these chemicals being poisonous and others causing extreme allergic reactions in various animals.

Unfortunately I've not yet come up with anything regarding their effect on caterpillars or their eggs, but my own opinion is that some of them do have a serious detrimental effect which either prevents the eggs from hatching or kills them of as soon as they hatch and try to feed.

With regard to your other point, maybe you are correct, but they must be hellish good climbers if they can climb to the top of some of the highest pines shortly after hatching out.


----------



## littleredrooster

PokAlice said:


> I appreciate the problem and it's potential dangers, but it seems a real shame to be cutting down adult trees, especially considering the impact that has on the environment. Also, at least where I live, pine trees are a protected species so you're not allowed to just cut them down (I thought that this was the case elsewhere in Spain too). Here the local government treats the problem before the caterpillars have time to nest (I believe they spray diesel or something similar).
> 
> Having spoken to locals - it certain seems possible to treat the problem with fumigation ( treating it before the nests have time to form).


Don't know about them being a protected species in the UK, but I do know that I've grown lots of them for a purpose, such as shelter belts for livestock and usable timber and I've chopped lots down when required, no questions asked.

Here in Spain they almost pop up like mushrooms overnight and if I didn't keep on top of them they would soon take over the surrounding campo at the expense of quite a variety of other useful or much more interesting plants,shrubs and trees.

Also interesting to note here, is how little growth of any sort exists in the bottom of thick pine forests or even smaller areas of pine, even where there is sufficient light.
Maybe the needles have a detrimental effect on the growth of most other plants.

Regarding your final point the G.C. do usually arrange to deal with nests close to fairly heavily populated areas, but dealing with millions of hectares elsewhere is naturally a non starter as is spraying diesel or chemicals over wide areas of the countryside.


----------



## andmac

Funny really, reading and commenting about the caterpillars on here. Just been outside and the strong wind has blown one off the tree onto the driveway!

I thought cutting the nests down and spraying the tree with insecticide was enough to destroy them, obviously not!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

PokAlice said:


> I appreciate the problem and it's potential dangers, but it seems a real shame to be cutting down adult trees, especially considering the impact that has on the environment. Also, at least where I live, pine trees are a protected species so you're not allowed to just cut them down (I thought that this was the case elsewhere in Spain too). Here the local government treats the problem before the caterpillars have time to nest (I believe they spray diesel or something similar).
> 
> Having spoken to locals - it certain seems possible to treat the problem with fumigation ( treating it before the nests have time to form).


It IS a real shame to be cutting down adult trees, but which is better spraying with insecticide or cutting down the tree? Seems like 6 of one and half a dozen of the other to me. Here the local council sprays areas with insecticide by air, whether you like it or not. Spraying diesel with the problem of forest fires doesn't seem much of a bright idea.
A certain kind of pine in your area may be protected, but there are many different types in Spain so you need to be more precise and give the exact name. Pines in general are not protected.


----------



## jojo

I'm not into too much of this "tree hugging" stuff lol!! But it seems to me that to spray with chemicals is infinitely worse than cutting a tree down. I would have thought that it would be more environmentally friendly to find what predators feed on these caterpillars and introduce them to the infected areas???? Summat like that anyway

Jo xxx


----------



## Lilo Lil

Last Xmas I bought a Xmas tree from IKEA and, unwittingly, brought home one of these caterpillars. I spotted it crawling on the patio, but, unfortuneately, my cat had investigated it first. Consquently, it suffered. I was unaware that it had touched the caterpillar, but when it stopped eating & drinking, I took it to the vet who diagnosed the problem. Then tip of its tongue and gums peeled off and he was in a sorry state. Fortuneately, after 5 days treatment from the vet he was cured, but I was informed that he might not have survived as contact with these caterpillars can be fatal.


----------



## maria0301

Hi, just read this article 2 days ago and was horrified as I had no idea about them. Went out to get the post in this morning and there are 2 long lines of these caterpillas and several smaller lines... I live in the Vendee area of France and am most surprised. I have told our french neighbour and she at this moment is trying to find out what method is best to get rid of them. I was wondering if you can put this post on the France forum as I think it is needed there as well. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## jimenato

It seems that the UK is being hit as well but by an oak eating variety:

Moth of all battles - Telegraph



> In their way, processionary caterpillars are admirable creatures, every prime minister's ideal. In orderly file, nose to tail, they follow the leader patiently and perseveringly. The great entomologist Jean Henri Fabre allowed some to form a complete circle on the rim of a flower-pot, wondering how long they'd plod on. Only after seven days of going round and round did any fall out, from hunger and fatigue.
> But there is a problem. The oak processionary caterpillar eats oak leaves, and can kill trees. The moth into which it turns has been spreading in west London from its natural home in warmer climes. Then there is the difficulty of each caterpillar sporting 62,000 hairs, each of which can cause acute allergic reaction, perilous to inquisitive dogs. The Forestry Commission has given up the battle against the moth. Are there any volunteers queuing up to beat it back?


----------



## PokAlice

I was referring to the pine tree species Pinus Pinea (also known as pino piñonero and I think a few other names). 

I can't speak for other areas, but it's certainly protected where I live ( I'm located just outside Sevilla) and needs permission from the town hall and/or La Junta de Andalucia before you can cut one down (and is a fineable offence if caught without permission). 

Bear in mind the trees where I live are century old +, and trees are scarce in this part of Sevilla, so I'm a little sensitive on the subject! I also know from my wife (who has grown up in this area all her life) that before they used to spray (by plane) people could get unpleasant allergic reactions, so I'm not playing down the problem these insects can represent.

That said, I'm not sure I agree that spraying a quantity of diesel/chemical once per year is worse than cutting down trees. I do know that large trees, like the ones where I live remove about 70 times more pollution from the air than equivalent young trees. That cleansing affect is occurring 24/7 365 days per year. Considering I'm talking about an area with relatively high ozone and particulate pollution, the role of those trees in air quality shouldn't be underestimated. 

I also appreciate that some of the people on this post may live in more rural areas where large scale spraying isn't an option - just seems that there has to be a better solution.


----------



## andmac

I found an interesting read about these caterpillars. It is from 1916 called "The Life of the Caterpillar" by J. Henri Fabre (écrite en France naturellement, mais c'est très intéressant - hang on back to Spain!) escrito en Francia naturalmente, pero es muy interesante!

It has been translated into the English language of the early 1900's. I have read through it in French as I did a module on the evolution of the French language in my degree and the translation is very, very accurate.

It can be a bit weird to read, but I cannot find a better, more informed source of information on these creatures. Who else would want to study them at such length?

Anyway, it's out of copyright and freely available so here's the link:

The Life of the Caterpillar, by J. Henri Fabre, 1916

Hope anyone interested in these finds that the historical resource is more rewarding than some of the modern ones!


----------



## littleredrooster

andmac said:


> I found an interesting read about these caterpillars. It is from 1916 called "The Life of the Caterpillar" by J. Henri Fabre (écrite en France naturellement, mais c'est très intéressant - hang on back to Spain!) escrito en Francia naturalmente, pero es muy interesante!
> 
> It has been translated into the English language of the early 1900's. I have read through it in French as I did a module on the evolution of the French language in my degree and the translation is very, very accurate.
> 
> It can be a bit weird to read, but I cannot find a better, more informed source of information on these creatures. Who else would want to study them at such length?
> 
> Anyway, it's out of copyright and freely available so here's the link:
> 
> The Life of the Caterpillar, by J. Henri Fabre, 1916
> 
> Hope anyone interested in these finds that the historical resource is more rewarding than some of the modern ones!


Facsinating and comprehensive article.
That guy has certainly done his homework.


----------



## mallorcababy

I hate the dreaded procession caterpillars!

Clare,


----------



## JoCatalunya

Is there an antidote to the poison/toxic effect if your dog does sniff one or worse scoff one. I have a puppy who is into everything he shouldnt be and as we have pine trees around us and I have seen a nest or two it is a worry.


----------



## andmac

JoCatalunya said:


> Is there an antidote to the poison/toxic effect if your dog does sniff one or worse scoff one. I have a puppy who is into everything he shouldnt be and as we have pine trees around us and I have seen a nest or two it is a worry.


Our vet told us that if our puppy eats one (or sniffs around them) to take her in to the clinic quickly.

Usually a dog will go off the food if they come into touch with these. Also they may get swelling in the mouth and perhaps bleeding.

We just try to keep the dog away from anywhere these pests could be. Prevention is easier.


----------



## JoCatalunya

Thanks Andy. 
My worry is that these things will come marching through my garden when he is out there without me. 
With regards chopping down of Pine Trees, much discussion has been had about this subject in Catalunya, the Medi Ambient say you need permission to chop down pine trees, given only if the engineer who calls at your house on their instruction says it is to go ahead. Apparently if the tree is under 6 years old you can cut them down without permission, but anything older even if it is dead must be inspected etc etc, for a small fee of course. 
They will fine you if you dig out and kill the local palm trees, short stumpy things that spread like wild fire, however, if you replant them you are okay.
Personally speaking, if it is growing where I don't want it to grow I follow the adage of my old dad, it's a weed, so out it comes.


----------



## andmac

JoCatalunya said:


> Thanks Andy.
> My worry is that these things will come marching through my garden when he is out there without me.
> With regards chopping down of Pine Trees, much discussion has been had about this subject in Catalunya, the Medi Ambient say you need permission to chop down pine trees, given only if the engineer who calls at your house on their instruction says it is to go ahead. Apparently if the tree is under 6 years old you can cut them down without permission, but anything older even if it is dead must be inspected etc etc, for a small fee of course.
> They will fine you if you dig out and kill the local palm trees, short stumpy things that spread like wild fire, however, if you replant them you are okay.
> Personally speaking, if it is growing where I don't want it to grow I follow the adage of my old dad, it's a weed, so out it comes.


Hi Jo, it's a worry for us too with the dog (and our two year old daughter).

We are just over "the border" in Valencia and can see Catalunya from the front windows. The local laws seem to be just that as we just chopped most of the tree down, quite legal here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

andmac said:


> Hi Jo, it's a worry for us too with the dog (and our two year old daughter).
> 
> We are just over "the border" in Valencia and can see Catalunya from the front windows. The local laws seem to be just that as we just chopped most of the tree down, quite legal here.


I wondered when someone was going to mention children...
We're on page 5!!


----------



## andmac

Pesky Wesky said:


> I wondered when someone was going to mention children...
> We're on page 5!!


I know! Our daughter is good about them. When we first noticed the nests, we showed her youtube videos of them. We told her that they are nasty and if she sees them, to run away into the house and get us!

Anyway, when I had cut our tree down, I was chopping the trunks into firewood. The little one was "helping". I pulled a huge trunk out of the pile of wood and she started jumping up and down and shouting "Caterpillars, run Daddy!" There were three of them on the trunk.

So I think the key with kids is education!


----------



## mallorcababy

Completely agree about educating the children, even if we cut down the trees around us they are still everywhere we go (in Mallorca anyway)! Also I know that they are dangerous to adults as if you are allergic to them then the toxin is a lot stronger than a waspor bee sting.


----------



## JoCatalunya

I recently saw a huge nest of the blighters whilst out on a walk with my dogs, I have 4 by the way. Anyhow I went down to the Ajuntament to ask if there was anything they could do. They just stared at me as if I was a stupid Brit with no brains.


----------



## littleredrooster

JoCatalunya said:


> I recently saw a huge nest of the blighters whilst out on a walk with my dogs, I have 4 by the way. Anyhow I went down to the Ajuntament to ask if there was anything they could do. They just stared at me as if I was a stupid Brit with no brains.


I believe it's the job of the Guardia Civil or their environmental dept. to deal with individual cases.
However if they are not on your own property causing an immediate risk, I don't know if they'd be interested.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

JoCatalunya said:


> I recently saw a huge nest of the blighters whilst out on a walk with my dogs, I have 4 by the way. Anyhow I went down to the Ajuntament to ask if there was anything they could do. They just stared at me as if I was a stupid Brit with no brains.


They might have stared at you as if you "was a stupid Brit with no brain" 'cos the fumigation period, according to _my_ local Town Hall anyway, is from September to October...

Here's the info from my Town Hall with important bits more or less translated. It's likeñy to be similar in your Town Hall...

From September 20th 2010
La Concejalía de Medio Ambiente del Ayuntamiento se prepara ya para iniciar la campaña anual contra las orugas procesionarias y hasta el próximo 15 de Octubre permanece abierto el plazo de recepción de las solicitudes. (Until 15th October)
Como cada año, el Ayuntamiento inicia esta campaña de control en todas aquellas fincas cuyos titulares lo soliciten y que tengan una extensión superficial inferior a 2 hectáreas y para la que se pide a todos los vecinos su colaboración con el fin de proteger y tratar todas las áreas de carácter privado que puedan presentar problemas ante la plaga de la procesionaria. (the campaign is aimed at those landowners that request the service and who have less than 2 hectares of land)

Las actuaciones consisten en la fumigación de los bolsones de estos insectos que atacan a los pinos, abetos y cedros y que puede generar afecciones alérgicas a la población y animales domésticos. La fumigación contra las orugas en los meses de otoño es una acción necesaria y preventiva de cara a primavera y verano que es cuando se produce la rotura de los denominados bolsones formados en invierno. Con la fumigación en esta época, se impide el crecimiento de las larvas y así se evita que afecten posteriormente al arbolado y también a las personas. (Fumigation against the caterpillars during the autumn months is needed because the bag holding the larva, which is formed in the winter, bursts in spring and summer.)

Todos los interesados deberán recoger su impreso de solicitud en las dependencias del Ayuntamiento (Pza. Constitución, 1), en la Concejalía de Medio Ambiente o bien descargándolo de la página web, y presentarlo, previo pago, en el registro general del Ayuntamiento hasta el 15 de Octubre. Se deberá adjuntar junto a la solicitud en Registro del Ayuntamiento, una copia del justificante bancario del pago. (The form to request the fumigation can be obtained in the department for environment or downloaded from the web page)

El coste de esta campaña contra la procesionaria se mantiene exactamente igual que el año pasado, siendo de 16 € por desplazamiento, más 7,50 €/árbol para menos de 50 unidades y 5 €/árbol a partir de 51 unidades.
(16€ call out. 7,50€ per tree if less than 50, 5€ per tree from 51 units)

Then again it could be completely different where you are!!


----------



## JoCatalunya

I don't think that was the reason, rather I think it is because the Ajuntament in my town is staffed by incompetant morons, but that I guess is just my opinion. However, no matter what time you go in to see them they are always at coffee or have a bad case of shrugitis, as in they shrug their shoulders all the time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

JoCatalunya said:


> I don't think that was the reason, rather I think it is because the Ajuntament in my town is staffed by incompetant morons, but that I guess is just my opinion. However, no matter what time you go in to see them they are always at coffee or have a bad case of shrugitis, as in they shrug their shoulders all the time.


The staff in my town hall are headed by Carmen, the smiliest woman ever to be seen in a civil servant position 

It's a shame you seem to be having problems with the Catalonian authorities judging by this and the mossos desquadra post. Hope things are better in other areas of life in Catalonia 

OOps - just seen your post on the "Tell us what you love about Spain" thread. Sounds like you need to move.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Latest news on this...
The local council in Extemadura has prohibited the use of shot guns to shoot down nests of these caterpillars in gardens and parks!!

Here's the article, in Spanish...La Junta prohíbe disparar con escopetas a las orugas del parque de Los Pinos. hoy.es


----------



## neilmac

neilmac said:


> A timely reminder about processional caterpillars.
> 
> We have very few pests in the countryside around us but at this time of year (January, February and March) in southern France and in Spain these critters develop and move around in their characteristic single file processions. A clue to their presence will be the candy floss like nests in pine trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young caterpillar ready to leave its nest
> 
> *Under no circumstances should their nests or processional marches be disturbed!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daytime marching to find food
> 
> These caterpillars have brittle highly toxic spines which break on contact and will promote severe allergic reactions if touched or ingested - Don't let your dog go sniffing around them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poisonous spines
> 
> They can also be very dangerous to humans, especially those with allergy or respiratory conditions. Processionary caterpillars are well documented on the internet but it does no harm to spread the word and awareness of them. Please pass the word around and let others know about them through other relevant forums etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old nest


As we are approaching the time of year to be aware of these critters I thought it may be useful to revive this thread for newcomers and others that didn't see it last time.


----------



## xabiaxica

neilmac said:


> As we are approaching the time of year to be aware of these critters I thought it may be useful to revive this thread for newcomers and others that didn't see it last time.


are they back already


thanks for digging it out - I said I'd 'stick' it again when the time came


----------



## neilmac

xabiachica said:


> are they back already
> 
> 
> thanks for digging it out - I said I'd 'stick' it again when the time came


Well they will be (depending on local climate) anytime from now onwards


----------



## Lilo Lil

neilmac said:


> As we are approaching the time of year to be aware of these critters I thought it may be useful to revive this thread for newcomers and others that didn't see it last time.


Two years ago I bought a pine Xmas tree from Ikea, and unknowingly, transported one of these critters home. By the time I spotted it, my cat had already found it crawling on the patio and must have touched it because it caused him terrible irritation in his mouth. His gums and front part of his tongue were red raw. He couldn't eat or drink. Fortunately, the vet's treatment saved him, just!, but he was very ill for a few days. 

So, folks, beware of Xmas trees!

P.S. The 10 euro tree cost me an extra 50 euros in vet's fees.


----------



## pixikins

Bit of a problem with cats though - can't stop them investigating.

While we're on the subject of pets - it's worth mentioning that a lot of dogs in Spain contract a nasty disease called Leishmaniasis from sand flies. It's incurable but symptoms can be controlled. Check with your vet to find out whether there's a problem in your area. The disease is discovered by blood tests.

Also, I was talking to my vet the other day who said that he's seen a marked increase in the number of dogs and cats with pancreatitis this year. It's only speculation but he was wondering if it has anything to do with the chemicals being used to control the red palm weevil epidemic. 

Spain is not a safe place for pets these days !!!!


----------



## andmac

To cut a long story short.....

We had a ton of orange wood delivered last week, in addition to the 500l of Gazoil C, this is our central heating plan this year.

So, got wood in the leñero. Now we need something to get a fire going - pine needles and cones.

So, three year old and dog in tow, off we go. We get pine needles, pine cones and carobs to throw on the fire.

Then we see it....

We live on the North side of the pine wood. These caterpillars live on the south. They always like to have their nests on the warm side of the tree.

There was a ball of white candy floss in one of the pine trees.

The caterpillars are getting ready. We had a battle with them last year. We had an infested pine in the garden. Now we have moved, but they are in the pine woods.

Always check the sunny side of the tree. Be they saplings or old trees, the south is where the caterpillars are.

Needless or needle less in this case, to say, we will find our pine needles and cones somewhere else. 

Do not let children or pets near these things. They are dangerous. All the Spanish kids know not to touch them. All the Spanish pet owners know not to release animals near them. 

Do the same.


----------



## neilmac

andmac said:


> To cut a long story short.....
> 
> We had a ton of orange wood delivered last week, in addition to the 500l of Gazoil C, this is our central heating plan this year.
> 
> So, got wood in the leñero. Now we need something to get a fire going - pine needles and cones.
> 
> So, three year old and dog in tow, off we go. We get pine needles, pine cones and carobs to throw on the fire.
> 
> Then we see it....
> 
> We live on the North side of the pine wood. These caterpillars live on the south. They always like to have their nests on the warm side of the tree.
> 
> There was a ball of white candy floss in one of the pine trees.
> 
> The caterpillars are getting ready. We had a battle with them last year. We had an infested pine in the garden. Now we have moved, but they are in the pine woods.
> 
> Always check the sunny side of the tree. Be they saplings or old trees, the south is where the caterpillars are.
> 
> Needless or needle less in this case, to say, we will find our pine needles and cones somewhere else.
> 
> Do not let children or pets near these things. They are dangerous. All the Spanish kids know not to touch them. All the Spanish pet owners know not to release animals near them.
> 
> Do the same.


They are getting ready indeed andmac - I took this photo yesterday near our home in the Valencia region.










Take heed of the warnings...


----------



## grendil

Its good to be made aware of these things are there any other insects or dangers i should be watchful for? 
Its all alien to me as being in uk at the moment theres not alot of dangerous or poisonous creatures well none even that i know of except adder which i have never come across. thanks xx


----------



## andmac

neilmac said:


> They are getting ready indeed andmac - I took this photo yesterday near our home in the Valencia region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take heed of the warnings...


If the nests are that small, they are not ready to leave yet. I would cut it down and burn it. Only the nest as chopping pine trees down is actually illegal.


----------



## maria0301

We have already had them marching in line here in the Vendee in France!!! We have had strong winds and think the nests got blown down and that started their processions, it has been very sunny as well. We have 2 dogs and noticed them whilst out on walks...just keeping our fingers crossed that the dogs are ok...


----------



## casa99

andmac said:


> If the nests are that small, they are not ready to leave yet. I would cut it down and burn it. Only the nest as chopping pine trees down is actually illegal.


In my area there are a lot of pine trees and fir trees down the lane near the lake and last year there were hundreds of nests, this year however having been down walking through the area I only found 12 nests in an area of about 2 miles, so don`t know where they have gone this year? :confused2::confused2:


----------



## maria0301

casa99 said:


> In my area there are a lot of pine trees and fir trees down the lane near the lake and last year there were hundreds of nests, this year however having been down walking through the area I only found 12 nests in an area of about 2 miles, so don`t know where they have gone this year? :confused2::confused2:


Probably came up to the Vendee in france


----------



## casa99

maria0301 said:


> Probably came up to the Vendee in france


Well sorry for that but we do like to share things
But joking aside they are a menace and we all know to keep away from them


----------



## maria0301

casa99 said:


> Well sorry for that but we do like to share things
> But joking aside they are a menace and we all know to keep away from them


Thats ok, dont mind the French/Spanish share!!!! Just need to keep the dogs away from them...they came out so much earlier this year....


----------



## Gorky's Mum

Thanks for this, I had not heard of these catterpillars. I'll have to do some research ast to whether they are common here in Extremadura as our dog runs free in the campo.
VERY VERRY useful!


----------



## Gorky's Mum

Me again just to say thank you again for the info. We have a new puppy and walking at the weekend saw these nests everywhere on one of our favourite walks - without your post we wouldn't have taken any notice. You Sir go to the top of my list of the good guys !!!


----------



## siobhanwf

Caterpillars are already on the march here in Portugal

This is a cross link reference to information on the PORTUGAL forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...shmanosis-other-pet-nasties-4.html#post720266


----------



## baldilocks

grendil said:


> Its good to be made aware of these things are there any other insects or dangers i should be watchful for?
> Its all alien to me as being in uk at the moment theres not alot of dangerous or poisonous creatures well none even that i know of except adder which i have never come across. thanks xx


Actually there are these little b*st*rds in UK too but they mainly infest oak trees being a slightly different variety (their hairs are a bit shorter but just as nasty) from the pine tree ones but just as dangerous


----------



## owdoggy

siobhanwf said:


> Caterpillars are already on the march here in Portugal
> 
> This is a cross link reference to information on the PORTUGAL forum
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...shmanosis-other-pet-nasties-4.html#post720266


We saw one on it's jack jones on this morning's walk (we're in northern Almeria). Being the owner of a mad hound that tries to eat anything & everything these things scare the hell out of me. IMO they are are the worst of the supposed nasties here in Spain because all the other dodgy things (spiders, snakes, scorpions et al) try to get away from you so usually not a problem.....but not these things.

Vigilance is the watchword for us dog walkers I think.



Doggy


----------



## siobhanwf

owdoggy said:


> We saw one on it's jack jones on this morning's walk (we're in northern Almeria). Being the owner of a mad hound that tries to eat anything & everything these things scare the hell out of me. IMO they are are the worst of the supposed nasties here in Spain because all the other dodgy things (spiders, snakes, scorpions et al) try to get away from you so usually not a problem.....but not these things.
> 
> Vigilance is the watchword for us dog walkers I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


one of the problems is that they emit a smell that says to dogs "here I am come and get me!!". They drop their hairs along their trail which a dog will investigate.


----------



## SuziesMum

*Nasty things*

Are these little monsters only found near pine trees - or can they be other places as well?


----------



## xabiaxica

SuziesMum said:


> Are these little monsters only found near pine trees - or can they be other places as well?


they nest in pine trees - but do walk around from place to place in lines - hence their name

a friend accidently came upon some in a garage a few years back & although she didn't actually touch one, just the hairs in the atmosphere brought her up in a dreadful rash!


----------



## siobhanwf

SuziesMum said:


> Are these little monsters only found near pine trees - or can they be other places as well?



If you read the thread 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...shmanosis-other-pet-nasties-4.html#post720266

you will find all the information you need


----------



## baldilocks

SuziesMum said:


> Are these little monsters only found near pine trees - or can they be other places as well?


WE have been concentrating on the Pine processionary variety since they seem to be the commonest in Southern Europe and the Iberian Peninsula but other flavours exist, including one that prefers oaks, further north. So beware, if you see any trees in the area where you are with these nests that resemble sacs of candy-floss (sugar candy -US), assume that there are caterpillars about and *AVOID*.


----------



## lisajchilds

Wow! Thanks for the post. We have 2 dogs, so I will be extra vigilant for those critters next year!


----------



## siobhanwf

lisajchilds said:


> Wow! Thanks for the post. We have 2 dogs, so I will be extra vigilant for those critters next year!


They are still around so be vigilant.


----------



## maxwellmouse

Hi,just joined this forum,hoping to move to Spain,Granada area (cave-house) as soon as my prop sells. This post about the catapillars,really informative,I'd never heard of them,before last week, but thanks to you I even know what they look like !!! Lets hope I see them before my cats do. Thanks.


----------



## Maria R

My very first time to this forum and I find this invaluable information ..... I wasn't aware of these creatures until I saw this post, so I will now be on my guard when walking my dog.

Thank you 'Neilmac' for taking the time to make the post and including pictures so we all know what to look out for..... Brilliant


----------



## neilmac

just to 'bump' this thread as its that time of year again


----------



## xabiaxica

neilmac said:


> just to 'bump' this thread as its that time of year again


it's on the 'animals' post on the FAQs thread


----------



## baldilocks

Noticed a whole load of new sacs on the pine trees at the junction of N432 and N432a near here.


----------



## neilmac

xabiachica said:


> it's on the 'animals' post on the FAQs thread


That's good but I wouldn't have noticed it there


----------



## tonyinspain

The caterpillas hibernate under the root of the pine tree and then climb up to make the cotton like nest you dont have to destroy the whole tree to get rid of them
Use hairspray on the nest when they are in the nest 
Cover the nest with a plastic bag and tape it around the branch
And burn it bag nest and catapullars
Certainly do not through caterpillars in fires as the heat will send the tiny hairs in all directions not a good idea 
Hope this helps


----------



## tonyinspain

I dont like the centipedes and scorpions here either i can put up with the snakes though 😃😃😃😃


----------



## xabiaxica

just bringing this back into circulation - nests have been seen in my area ALREADY this year!


----------



## casa99

xabiachica said:


> just bringing this back into circulation - nests have been seen in my area ALREADY this year!


Yes we seem to have lots of them this year in my area.


----------



## andmac

Having read through the posts on this thread from my past three years in Spain, these things are a pain. House number three, another winter, another pine tree and more nests. 
This time though, we cannot rely on Antonio to come and cut them as sadly he died two years ago.
Our new neighbours and our freinds say that cutting the tree down is fine, if it´s on your land. It is. So next weekend, bye bye pine tree. Now our daughter is five, in the old posts she was two, now we have three dogs to consider instead of just one.
Also, Juan-Carlos, our friend says if these things fall on your head, they create a bald patch. As I am nearing forty, I am very conscious about this! So chop chop!


----------



## boxergirl

I don't think you are allowed to chop the tree down even if it is on your land, you should check as you could be fined. Saying that, I think I would chop it down if it was on my land and take the chance. Caterpillars are on the ground here now.


----------



## chica de cocentaina

I agree, there seem to be more nests around this year than last around here. We found one in a young pine tree right outside our gates last week. OH cut the branch it was attached to off, and we set fire to the entire lot in a bucket. Haven't actually seen any caterpillars yet, just eggs in nests.


----------



## snikpoh

boxergirl said:


> I don't think you are allowed to chop the tree down even if it is on your land, you should check as you could be fined. Saying that, I think I would chop it down if it was on my land and take the chance. Caterpillars are on the ground here now.


Be careful, we have preservation orders on our pine trees!

Nests have been here since last November! but the damn things have now left and are on the ground.


----------



## neilmac

It's the time of year to bring these little critters to everyone's attention again.

We were walking today and I filmed the following short video to show what to look out for - and avoid!

http://youtu.be/19P8735UAa0?list=UUB3phsCf8_ju0ny_6tRF60A

Please share this information (and the video) with anyone that you might know who could be travelling in affected areas.


----------



## wobbles64

Thanks for this post, we walk our boys in field with pine trees and have seen the nests but didn't know what they were. New dog walking route on the cards as from today. Much obliged.


----------



## Expatliving

I've just gone through this entire thread slowly sweating ... The house I'm chasing is surrounded by Pines. I may need napalm ...


----------



## wobbles64

Do you think if we burned the nests we see on our usual walk it would be frowned upon by the land owner ? Obviously we can't cut the trees down but the low hanging nest we could break off the branches or something. We haven't taken the same walk since I read this but would be happy to go and burn as many critters as possible just to minimise the risk of our boys encountering any of them 'en march' . What's the best way to kill the nests ? 
From hatching how long do they hang around, it is all the spring months I need to worry about or into summer too.
My boy George eats anything and is a floor snuffler so I'm really worried as we are surrounded by pine trees here. 
Thanks


----------



## siobhanwf

you will find a lot more information about processionary caterpillars and other nasties on the Portuguese section of the forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...erpillars-leishmanosis-other-pet-nasties.html


----------



## Pazcat

Our neighbour has loads of nests in his trees, some are hanging over our fence too but really there are many more than that.
I presume they know about them and have dealt with them in the past but at what point is it too late before they hatch?
Is there a time of year where the nests generally get treated?

I think they have a dog or at least one that regularly visits so how long should I leave it before having a word just to bring awareness if nothing else?
I don't want to seem like a bothering neighbour just yet that will come eventually but with kids and potentially a new dog I don't want these things around.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pazcat said:


> Our neighbour has loads of nests in his trees, some are hanging over our fence too but really there are many more than that.
> I presume they know about them and have dealt with them in the past but at what point is it too late before they hatch?
> Is there a time of year where the nests generally get treated?
> 
> I think they have a dog or at least one that regularly visits so how long should I leave it before having a word just to bring awareness if nothing else?
> I don't want to seem like a bothering neighbour just yet that will come eventually but with kids and potentially a new dog I don't want these things around.


Pazcat, I think the info is already in this thread...
Usually the local ayuntamiento deals with these issues so get in touch with them to find out what their policy is. Earlier on in the thread I think some people recommend burning the nests/ trees before the caterpillers hatch...


----------



## Pazcat

Yeah I did read that but I think it would be rude to not have a word with the neigbour first before contacting the ayuntamiento, they are not my trees after all.
I find it hard to imagine they haven't noticed either so maybe no word is needed but I guess if nothing gets done about them I will have to say/do something.


----------



## snikpoh

Pesky Wesky said:


> Pazcat, I think the info is already in this thread...
> Usually the local ayuntamiento deals with these issues so get in touch with them to find out what their policy is. Earlier on in the thread I think some people recommend burning the nests/ trees before the caterpillers hatch...


Not around these parts (province of Valencia) - they couldn't be less interested.

Coincidentally, I've just removed a few more that I found having already removed loads late last month. I still have loads but far too high to remove or treat. In the ones I've just removed, the caterpillars were nearly 1.5cm long already (must be due to the good weather).

My method is to cut off the branch just below the nest and then to burn them.

I'm sure you could do this with the ones overhanging your property (@pazcat).


----------



## Pazcat

snikpoh said:


> My method is to cut off the branch just below the nest and then to burn them.
> 
> I'm sure you could do this with the ones overhanging your property (@pazcat).


I just cut off the branch of the one I could reach and put it in the fire pot, they were quite large already in there.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

snikpoh said:


> Not around these parts (province of Valencia) - they couldn't be less interested.
> 
> Coincidentally, I've just removed a few more that I found having already removed loads late last month. I still have loads but far too high to remove or treat. In the ones I've just removed, the caterpillars were nearly 1.5cm long already (must be due to the good weather).
> 
> My method is to cut off the branch just below the nest and then to burn them.
> 
> I'm sure you could do this with the ones overhanging your property (@pazcat).


Yes, it seems it depends on the local authorities because according to this the ayuntamiento does spray and control infected trees/ branches in these towns in Valencia
Ajuntament de Paterna - Procesionaria

Search results for “oruga” | Villena
so if anybody's not sure they should ask at their local council offices.

PS According to this article, fumigation is not the way to go.
http://www.ideal.es/granada/20120326/local/granada/control-natural-para-plaga-201203262109.html


----------



## Desiato

Came across a few lines of these outside the house last year and videoed them as I hadn't seen them before. One of my cats was also curious and had a good sniff before I shooed him away. I wasn't aware how dangerous they could be (but my instinct suspected they might be) so I'm guessing he's used up one of his nine lives but thankfully he didn't suffer any illness from his close shave. I'll be out tomorrow morning hunting for the candy-floss dwellers. I've just read the thread from the beginning so thanks for the yearly bumps neilmac and Pazcat


----------



## baldilocks

Also take a look at the thread on the Portuguese forum:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ishmanosis-other-pet-nasties.html#post8984777


----------



## snikpoh

baldilocks said:


> Also take a look at the thread on the Portuguese forum:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ishmanosis-other-pet-nasties.html#post8984777




Having a bad day Baldi? see post #101


----------



## baldilocks

snikpoh said:


> *Having a bad day Baldi*? see post #101


Yes, have been bogged down with Chrissy get-togethers, a computer that locked up because SWMBO tried to get it to do something it didn't like, loads of medical dictation to check and invoice data to be prepared, not to mention a 2Tb HDD that is getting flakey, etc.....


----------



## Robors2

I have witnessed the processions start in the natural park near Tortosa today.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> Yes, have been bogged down with Chrissy get-togethers, a computer that locked up because SWMBO tried to get it to do something it didn't like, loads of medical dictation to check and invoice data to be prepared, not to mention a 2Tb HDD that is getting flakey, etc.....


Poor Baldi. On the other hand you're looking younger and younger in your profile picture!


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> Poor Baldi. On the other hand you're looking younger and younger in your profile picture!


It gets worse. I am trying to collate all the stuff ready to go on holiday and today a fluorescent light fitting died. Fitting the replacement fitting was a b*gger. Extending the wires was no problem but getting the cover on the fitting was a real swine - I won in the end. 

The replacement for the flaky external HDD arrived today - I connected it. Windows looked and found then installed the driver for it, then said that it needed to be formatted - normally a simple operation - not this one. It goes through all the usual motions then comes back and says "The format did not complete successfully" - n.b. it doesn't say why! I put in a query to Western Digital (the maker) and the case has been acknowledged. They have asked three simple questions and I answered. That was two hours ago, and nothing since.

I now have a migraine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> It gets worse. I am trying to collate all the stuff ready to go on holiday and today a fluorescent light fitting died. Fitting the replacement fitting was a b*gger. Extending the wires was no problem but getting the cover on the fitting was a real swine - I won in the end.
> 
> The replacement for the flaky external HDD arrived today - I connected it. Windows looked and found then installed the driver for it, then said that it needed to be formatted - normally a simple operation - not this one. It goes through all the usual motions then comes back and says "The format did not complete successfully" - n.b. it doesn't say why! I put in a query to Western Digital (the maker) and the case has been acknowledged. They have asked three simple questions and I answered. That was two hours ago, and nothing since.
> 
> I now have a migraine.


Baldi,
Give up for today. Get the women in your life to take care of you and pick up again tomorrow asking for help from one of your friends if need be.


----------



## baldilocks

Pesky Wesky said:


> Baldi,
> Give up for today. Get the women in your life to take care of you and pick up again tomorrow asking for help from one of your friends if need be.


La Suegra is absolutely no use whatsoever, SWMBO is at the Academy and the best friend I had for that sort of thing died a year ago last Friday. I've taken a couple of pink Migraleve and at least I can see now but head still heavy and brain a bit muzzy.


----------



## Pazcat

On the move.


----------



## baldilocks

Pazcat said:


> On the move.


Blowtorch time!


----------



## Pazcat

Probably better than the fly spray I used, now they have gone everywhere.
Should of just left them alone I think.


----------



## baldilocks

Pazcat said:


> Probably better than the fly spray I used, now they have gone everywhere.
> Should of just left them alone I think.


At least if you had used hairspray, it would have caused the most dangerous part of them (the hairs) to stick to the little b*ggers rather than shedding everywhere from where they can get into eyes, etc.


----------



## Pazcat

I actually went to see if we had any hairspray but only hair gel, lol I wont be applying that. 
Boiling water should do the trick, I have a feeling this will last a few weeks yet as I can count 10 nests of various sizes just in two trees and many more in other trees in the area.


----------



## baldilocks

Pazcat said:


> I actually went to see if we had any hairspray but only hair gel, lol I wont be applying that.
> Boiling water should do the trick, I have a feeling this will last a few weeks yet as I can count 10 nests of various sizes just in two trees and many more in other trees in the area.


Unfortunately it isn't cold enough to carry out the most environmentally friendly method of killing them (requires breaking open the nest and letting them freeze to death.) Left unchecked they will decimate the pine trees in the area by stripping them of needles so that they can neither perform photosynthesis nor breathe.

We are currently putting together an article on the effects of the processionary pine caterpillar on the millions of pine trees in the Parque Nacional de las Sierras de Cazorla, Segura y las Villas.


----------



## Pazcat

Well I am pleased to report that the neighbours tree was cut down earlier this year, he wasn't so pleased but at least the dog and kids can go out this time of year.

However I have just brought a small pine and I definitely don't want these things in that so is there a product I can buy to spray on the tree when the moths are about as prevention?


----------



## Megsmum

Pazcat said:


> Well I am pleased to report that the neighbours tree was cut down earlier this year, he wasn't so pleased but at least the dog and kids can go out this time of year.
> 
> However I have just brought a small pine and I definitely don't want these things in that so is there a product I can buy to spray on the tree when the moths are about as prevention?


Following

Do they nest in all varieties of pine trees?

We don't have many pine trees around here, we do get processionaries, in places which we avoid this time of year when walking the dogs.

I would like to plant a couple of pines but don't want to encourage the little :amen:


----------



## Pazcat

Not sure, they probably have preferences. Hope they don't prefer Mugo pines.

Also Larch and Cedars they can infest.


----------



## 95995

We have them here and with the remarkable Spring-type weather we are currently having, warnings are out again. Here they attach some kind of trap to the trees (I have no idea what they contain, but they are not subsequently removed, although they are sometimes replaced) - but they are still a problem. And it seems to be only pine trees here (though I stand to be corrected on that) - note that they do destroy the trees. If I had a house (I live in an apartment) I definitely would not want any kind of pine tree in my garden. Our council provides advice to all homeowners and I believe will come out and treat/put traps in trees that are affected). They leave fir trees alone however and we have had no issues with cedar in our local park or local streets.

It remains the case that you just have to be very wary, especially if you have children or pets.


----------



## siobhanwf

nasty ******s 


lots of information on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...erpillars-leishmanosis-other-pet-nasties.html


----------



## siobhanwf

https://www.animalwised.com/pine-pro...-dogs-360.html

Processionary caterpillars are very dangerous for dogs because their fine hairs can cause severe allergies and even necrosis in their tissues if direct contact is made. However, the effects of pine processionary can also be transmitted through the air, so prevention is crucial.

*PLEASE LOOK AT THE ABOVE LINK RE FIRST AID FOR DOGS IF NECESSARY*


----------



## baldilocks

EverHopeful said:


> We have them here and with the remarkable Spring-type weather we are currently having, warnings are out again. Here they attach some kind of trap to the trees (I have no idea what they contain, but they are not subsequently removed, although they are sometimes replaced) - but they are still a problem. And it seems to be only pine trees here (though I stand to be corrected on that) - note that they do destroy the trees. If I had a house (I live in an apartment) I definitely would not want any kind of pine tree in my garden. Our council provides advice to all homeowners and I believe will come out and treat/put traps in trees that are affected). They leave fir trees alone however and we have had no issues with cedar in our local park or local streets.
> 
> It remains the case that you just have to be very wary, especially if you have children or pets.


That is because they are PINE processionary caterpillars. You will also find (even in UK) oak processionary caterpillars.


----------



## 95995

siobhanwf said:


> https://www.animalwised.com/pine-pro...-dogs-360.html
> 
> *Processionary caterpillars are very dangerous for dogs because their fine hairs can cause severe allergies and even necrosis in their tissues if direct contact is made. *However, the effects of pine processionary can also be transmitted through the air, so prevention is crucial.
> 
> *PLEASE LOOK AT THE ABOVE LINK RE FIRST AID FOR DOGS IF NECESSARY*


We have lots and lots of instances where I live where dogs have sniiffed at or licked processionary caterpillars, been *immediately *taken to the vet. Most often their tongue has had to be removed and sometimes they die. I'm actually beginning to wonder whether you have less of a problem in Spain than we have here.

This link (unfortunately in French) gives the different ways of dealing with them. https://chenilles-processionnaires.fr/chenille-processionnaire-du-pin.htm.

This Wikipedia page in English also discusses some means of dealing with them Efforts to control the pine processionary have included biological control using Bacillus thuringiensis, which is effective on eggs and first or second stage caterpillars (in September or October),[13] or insecticides such as diflubenzuron, an insect growth regulator, which can be sprayed from aircraft.[14] Monitoring can include the use of pheromone traps.[13] Older methods used insecticides in oil, inserted directly into nests, or mechanical removal of nests.[13]:



> Efforts to control the pine processionary have included biological control using Bacillus thuringiensis, which is effective on eggs and first or second stage caterpillars (in September or October),[13] or insecticides such as diflubenzuron, an insect growth regulator, which can be sprayed from aircraft.[14] Monitoring can include the use of pheromone traps.[13] Older methods used insecticides in oil, inserted directly into nests, or mechanical removal of nests.[13]


----------



## 95995

baldilocks said:


> That is because they are PINE processionary caterpillars. You will also find (even in UK) oak processionary caterpillars.


They do, however, also sometimes invade cedars.


----------



## Funnybunny_fi

How interesting! I had no idea about these little critters. What other common critters or plants should I keep my pooch away from? - all good resources appreciated! thanks


----------

